# BF G-Force tires at 18,500 miles



## Silver2006GTO (May 2, 2009)

BF G-Force tires at 18,500 miles off my 2006 GTO.

2006 Silver GTO pictures by PaulABoyd_Photos - Photobucket


No warranty, I rotated the tires e
very 3 to 5 K miles, but could not proof I had the alignment done every 6 months. Put new Tires on and had the car aligned, but they said the alignment was right on. Nice, Very Nice.
That means BF is full of BS(tires suck anyways!).


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Only BFGs I had were the original tires. I rotated them once. They lasted about 9K and were bald! :rofl:

Larry


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadly thats probably normal. I have 20,000 on my original potenzas but they are ready to be replaced. Like 5/32 or so left. I work in parts at a Toyota dealership and the new camrys come with Bridgestones and Michelins. The Bridgestones last about 18k and the Michelins about 25k. Factory tires just suck!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The culprit of the baldness is rear spring sag. That tire has sag written all over it. You put new tires on expect the same result.
Get rid of the OEM springs. Even new OEM springs will not give you proper height. 

My original OEM tires lasted me 23K I do NOT spin them or abuse them. Rotated religiously at 5K. Within the last few thousand miles there was an accelerated wearing on the insides. It was like all the sudden BAM they wore at an accelerated pace. Could be once the tire wears and hits a certain point it wears at a faster pace.

Pedders has been on this issue since this car was shipped over.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the exact same thing happening to mine. Just re did the brakes and when the wheels were off I saw the extreme inner tread wear. Theres a sticky in the suspension section that goes over all of these issues and the fixes. I am in the process of ordering these goodies that hopefully will take care of the problem. (Pedders website could be set up better....)

New rear springs (no drop is stock height) $113 ea
https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/default.aspx?ProdCode=7643

Rear shocks $77 ea (not a must but rear shocks could be compromised from bad springs)
https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/default.aspx?ProdCode=8081

Inner control arm bushings (poly) $55
https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/default.aspx?ProdCode=EP7023

They also have a Front half fix kit, a rear fix kit and a full GTO fix kit. The website is janky and they only show the details fot the front half kit. $1,100.
https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/default.aspx?ProdCode=GTO+FRONT+HALF

Im glad I had the wheels off or I never would've noticed this! I've got 38,000 on mine


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My Potenza 960AS have 30k on the front and have maybe another 5k left. Are borderline on passing inspection.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep, either extreme negative camber (from spring sag) or toe out.


----------

